# DBSTalk Club Membership



## chevroletman20042000 (May 19, 2007)

i was wondering if you become a dbstalk member for $15 is this a reaccuring thing every year that will be taking from your credit card automatically?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is not an automatic charge, you will have to renew it each year


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

fill me in to thanks
and what more options do ya get for 15.00


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

EaglePC said:


> fill me in to thanks
> and what more options do ya get for 15.00


See here for more info:

http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

I joined just to support this forum...the "free" stuff is worth the $15!


----------



## Janney66 (Jun 13, 2006)

I joined the Club last week, and it still doesn't look like I'm a club member. My paypal payment cleared last week as well. Can one of the mods look into this for me? Thanks.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

"Membership has its privileges." 

So true.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Janney66 said:


> I joined the Club last week, and it still doesn't look like I'm a club member. My paypal payment cleared last week as well. Can one of the mods look into this for me? Thanks.


You are all set!


----------



## Janney66 (Jun 13, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> You are all set!


Thank you!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> "Membership has its privileges."
> 
> So true.


The privileges are nice, but this is such a GREAT Forum I just wanted to show my support :sunsmile: Do you get any kind of reminder that your membership is about to end?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Dolly said:


> The privileges are nice, but this is such a GREAT Forum I just wanted to show my support :sunsmile: Do you get any kind of reminder that your membership is about to end?


Not at this time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Remember, club membership is voluntary, there is no charge to participate at DBSTalk.com! If you choose to join the club, it's just a way to appreciate the hard-working folks like Chris who make it all happen.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Not at this time.


Oh dear I guess I will just have to see when it says on the Forum I'm no longer a member and then renew. I have no idea when I became a member   That would be a useful feature to add to the Forum, if there is anyway you can do it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Dolly said:


> Oh dear I guess I will just have to see when it says on the Forum I'm no longer a member and then renew. I have no idea when I became a member   That would be a useful feature to add to the Forum, if there is anyway you can do it.


You became a member on July 1 2007


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Dolly said:


> Oh dear I guess I will just have to see when it says on the Forum I'm no longer a member and then renew. I have no idea when I became a member   That would be a useful feature to add to the Forum, if there is anyway you can do it.


You could also look at your payment receipt ... Paypal, right?


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> You became a member on July 1 2007


Thanks Chris :sunsmile: Now if I can remember that until next year


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> You could also look at your payment receipt ... Paypal, right?


Paypal has gotten some bad press where I live so I only open an account, do the transaction I want, then I close the account. Probably drives Paypal crazy :lol: And for the life of me I can't remember what the bad press was about


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Dolly said:


> Thanks Chris :sunsmile: Now if I can remember that until next year


Dolly can keep a copy of this in her inbox via the PM sent. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

FYI... 

Under the User Control Panel | Miscellaneous section, there is a page called 'paid subscriptions' That page tells me when I became a member and when my subscription expires.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thaedron said:


> FYI...
> 
> Under the User Control Panel | Miscellaneous section, there is a page called 'paid subscriptions' That page tells me when I became a member and when my subscription expires.


Good catch! I forgot about that one.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> FYI...
> 
> Under the User Control Panel | Miscellaneous section, there is a page called 'paid subscriptions' That page tells me when I became a member and when my subscription expires.


Hey great  Thanks for that information :sunsmile: And Congrats to All--this is now the largest Forum I have ever been on :goodjob:


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

How long does it take for the DBStalk Club Membership to go through? I finally went through the trouble of remembering my Paypal info over the weekend, so I was finally able to join here today...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

christo76 said:


> How long does it take for the DBStalk Club Membership to go through? I finally went through the trouble of remembering my Paypal info over the weekend, so I was finally able to join here today...


You paid by e-check so it will take a few days to clear.

If you don't have club membership automatically by this weekend, please let me know and I will fix you up.


----------

